
OmniCISA Pits DHS Against FCC and FTC on User Privacy - tptacek
https://www.justsecurity.org/28386/omnicisa-worse-privacy-cisa/
======
tptacek
Granick knows what she's talking about, but I'm tentatively and trepidatiously
going to suggest she's misinformed in this case.

The language Granick quotes from "OmniCISA" is not new; it's verbatim from the
original CISA bill that passed, overwhelmingly in October, after months of
debate, and after the House passed a significantly dumber bill in April.

Further: the budget bill version of CISA I just read does not allow for
sharing to include personal information "by default".

